# coffee nation



## heropsychodreamer (Apr 11, 2009)

could anyone tell me where i could purchase coffee beans that taste the same or similar to the ones used by coffee nation


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi..

I am Kaithri. I would like give suggestion that you can purchase coffee beans that taste the same or similar to the ones used by coffee nation in Brazil, Kenya and Guatemala. It all boils down to the quality of the raw materials you use. Coffee Nation carefully selects its blend of Arabica beans.

_________________


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The original poster is probably looking for a % breakdown of the estates sourced from.

The roast profile also has a bearing on the taste.

Perhaps the answer can only be given after further questions are raised.

What taste stands out?

What do you most like about this blend?

What drink types do you prefer? (Latte / Cappuccino / Espresso etc)


----------

